# Something different...



## WaltL1

So instead of debating the usual, I thought this might be interesting.......
How about we all post some of our favorite music? Not just a song that you like but the music that gives you what some may describe as a "religious experience",  the kind of music that moves your "soul".
Often you can learn alot about a person by the music that moves them. Maybe even some of you folks that read along in here but rarely, if ever, post will participate.
If possible, please try to post a video as opposed to the names of a group or song.
Anybody interested? I'll start out....


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## welderguy




----------



## WaltL1

Good music Welder. 
Lots of younger folks in the audience.
Post up some more of your favorites.


----------



## ambush80

This one moves me occasionally.  I don't particularly like Leonard Cohen or Jeff Buckley but something about the rawness and seeming honesty of Buckley's performance rattles me, especially knowing what kind of demons he was dealing with.  It reminds my what art and artists are for.


----------



## WaltL1

ambush80 said:


> This one moves me occasionally.  I don't particularly like Leonard Cohen or Jeff Buckley but something about the rawness and seeming honesty of Buckley's performance rattles me, especially knowing what kind of demons he was dealing with.  It reminds my what art and artists are for.


Didn't he drown or something like that?


----------



## ambush80

WaltL1 said:


> Didn't he drown or something like that?



Yeah.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Some say Creed was religious band. Maybe a fan could pick a good song by them to present.


----------



## ambush80

Artfuldodger said:


> Some say Creed was religious band. Maybe a fan could pick a good song by them to present.



So was/is U2.


----------



## Israel

Yep.


----------



## gemcgrew




----------



## WaltL1

gemcgrew said:


>


4 Non Blondes??
Not what I would have expected. That's what I find interesting about doing this type of thing.


----------



## WaltL1

Israel said:


> Yep.


You should post up your "can I sing you a song" song.
And Talking Heads is another interesting choice. I get your connection to the lyrics but what a funky choice!


----------



## welderguy

WaltL1 said:


> Good music Welder.
> Lots of younger folks in the audience.
> Post up some more of your favorites.



This amazes me every time.


----------



## bullethead

My Spotify playlist consists of Led Zeppelin, Deep Purple, Van Halen, Mötley Crue, Foo Fighters, Pearl Jam, Journey, Foreigner, Toto, White Snake, Rainbow..pretty much anything from the '70s and '80s but mostly all Live concert music.
Too many to imbed but a John Bonham solo would probably be my top pick.
The studio stuff is OK but Live brings the real talent out in these groups.


----------



## Artfuldodger




----------



## WaltL1

welderguy said:


> This amazes me every time.


Wow super talented!
It is amazing how some kids just seem to be born with that type of talent.
Reminds me of Tina S. from France. I think she's like 16 here but she's been playing since she was like 7.
This is her doing Beethoven on guitar -


----------



## Artfuldodger




----------



## WaltL1

bullethead said:


> My Spotify playlist consists of Led Zeppelin, Deep Purple, Van Halen, Mötley Crue, Foo Fighters, Pearl Jam, Journey, Foreigner, Toto, White Snake, Rainbow..pretty much anything from the '70s and '80s but mostly all Live concert music.
> Too many to imbed but a John Bonham solo would probably be my top pick.
> The studio stuff is OK but Live brings the real talent out in these groups.


I think having Led Zeppelin and the Foo Fighters, Toto and Rainbow in the same sentence might be some sort of sin. 
No Rock & Roll Heaven for you my friend 

Have you seen the Heart tribute to Led Zeppelin video? Good stuff -


----------



## WaltL1

Artfuldodger said:


>


Sir Van Morrison (yes he was knighted). A legend in rock&roll !


----------



## ambush80

Such a low emphasis on music to dance to.  Hmmmm........


----------



## WaltL1

ambush80 said:


> Such a low emphasis on music to dance to.  Hmmmm........


----------



## Artfuldodger

WaltL1 said:


> I think having Led Zeppelin and the Foo Fighters, Toto and Rainbow in the same sentence might be some sort of sin.
> No Rock & Roll Heaven for you my friend
> 
> Have you seen the Heart tribute to Led Zeppelin video? Good stuff -



I love their rendition. They nailed it.


----------



## Artfuldodger

ambush80 said:


> Such a low emphasis on music to dance to.  Hmmmm........



Check out the lady in the green dress. When the spirit says dance, you gotta dance; 



Sacred steel incorporates the steel guitar into their worship serves. Robert Randolph comes from this denomination.


----------



## bullethead

WaltL1 said:


> I think having Led Zeppelin and the Foo Fighters, Toto and Rainbow in the same sentence might be some sort of sin.
> No Rock & Roll Heaven for you my friend
> 
> Have you seen the Heart tribute to Led Zeppelin video? Good stuff -



Yes I have seen Heart's tribute. She offered to tour with LZ if Plant doesn't want to.

And..
BELIEVE me, I was not a TOTO fan at all until I watched a concert of theirs on TV. 2013 Live in Poland. Incredibly talented and much better than a studio version. They literally Rocked the songs.


----------



## WaltL1

Artfuldodger said:


> Check out the lady in the green dress. When the spirit says dance, you gotta dance;
> 
> 
> 
> Sacred steel incorporates the steel guitar into their worship serves. Robert Randolph comes from this denomination.


Wow that's a whole lotta shakin' goin on!
Ive been to  couple of African American Baptist churches in South Carolina exactly like the one in the video. I must admit it was literally physically impossible to sit still !
The Catholic churches I used to go to were stand, sit, kneel, zzzzzzz, stand, sit, kneel, zzzzzzzz .....
And that dude on the steel guitar is awesome. Sadly that's an instrument you don't see a whole lot of anymore.


----------



## Artfuldodger

There was a band of the "Shoegaze" genre that used a steel guitar. It gave their music an alt-country vibe;


----------



## SemperFiDawg

Almost ashamed to say this but I have no idea how to post a video.


----------



## Artfuldodger

SemperFiDawg said:


> Almost ashamed to say this but I have no idea how to post a video.



Go to Youtube, choose and open a video. Under the video click on  "Share." Then choose "Embed."
In the window under "Embed" where everything is blue, right click,  copy and past into your GON reply.


----------



## SemperFiDawg

Tks


----------



## SemperFiDawg

https://youtu.be/t7Li1ez-iQ4

Testing one, two.


----------



## SemperFiDawg

WaltL1 said:


> So instead of debating the usual, I thought this might be interesting.......
> How about we all post some of our favorite music? Not just a song that you like but the music that gives you what some may describe as a "religious experience",  the kind of music that moves your "soul".
> Often you can learn alot about a person by the music that moves them. Maybe even some of you folks that read along in here but rarely, if ever, post will participate.
> If possible, please try to post a video as opposed to the names of a group or song.
> Anybody interested? I'll start out....





SemperFiDawg said:


> https://youtu.be/t7Li1ez-iQ4
> 
> Testing one, two.



%#>=@&!!!  iPhone!!!  ?&$#*^#%!!


----------



## WaltL1

SemperFiDawg said:


> %#>=@&!!!  iPhone!!!  ?&$#*^#%!!


AWESOME song! In fact one of my favorites.


By the way I gave up on trying to do this kind of stuff on my phone


----------



## Israel

WaltL1 said:


> You should post up your "can I sing you a song" song.
> And Talking Heads is another interesting choice. I get your connection to the lyrics but what a funky choice!



I admit I am enamored of the whole of it. I'd never even heard of it till a few years ago when the same daughter who wrote this:https://chaossection.com/2012/12/17/two-faced-jesus/

had posted a comment on FB about this song. I checked it out. Yeah, once in a lifetime the whole of what a man drifts through life believing is his...constitutes his life...is made somehow aware the shallows he may drift through till the end, are not all there is.

If I may share another by a fellow named James Ward  (this brother does a good job in rendition.)


----------



## WaltL1

Art's post of Van Morison has got me going back and listening to some of his stuff. This is a favorite -


----------



## WaltL1

So I'd like to post this one up in honor of my best friend whom I lost 2 months ago. He was a 2 tour Vietnam Vet, avid harmonica player, and although I promise you that you would never know it, a strong believer in God (not religion but God).
I miss him terribly 
He loved James Cotton -


----------



## bullethead

WaltL1 said:


> So I'd like to post this one up in honor of my best friend whom I lost 2 months ago. He was a 2 tour Vietnam Vet, avid harmonica player, and although I promise you that you would never know it, a strong believer in God (not religion but God).
> I miss him terribly
> He loved James Cotton -


Hats off and heartfelt respect to your friend Walt.


----------



## ambush80

I am not ashamed.


----------



## ambush80

Keeping with the revival/hard rock/non-dance music theme:



I get a chill when that guy starts singing.


----------



## WaltL1

bullethead said:


> Hats off and heartfelt respect to your friend Walt.


Thanks.


----------



## WaltL1

ambush80 said:


> I am not ashamed.


Lord, please grant me the power to un-see this video and help me forget that I know this about Ambush. In all of the god's names I pray


----------



## 660griz

One of my all time favorites.


----------



## ambush80

WaltL1 said:


> Lord, please grant me the power to un-see this video and help me forget that I know this about Ambush. In all of the god's names I pray



Don't provoke me, Walt.....


----------



## ambush80

660griz said:


> One of my all time favorites.



If we're talking about music that has a spiritual message I would say the for me the Skynyrd song with the most relevance is "That Smell".  Particularly the line:

"Whiskey bottles, and brand new cars.
Oak tree you're in my way......"

I had some close calls during my misspent youth.


----------



## 660griz

ambush80 said:


> If we're talking about music that has a spiritual message I would say the for me the Skynyrd song with the most relevance is "That Smell".  Particularly the line:
> 
> "Whiskey bottles, and brand new cars.
> Oak tree you're in my way......"
> 
> I had some close calls during my misspent youth.



Me too. Had some good friends that didn't make it. 
Of course, Gimme 3 Steps has some meaning too.


----------



## WaltL1

ambush80 said:


> Don't provoke me, Walt.....


----------



## ambush80

[/quote]



...


----------



## WaltL1

660griz said:


> Me too. Had some good friends that didn't make it.
> Of course, Gimme 3 Steps has some meaning too.




Funny story -
Although I grew up in the North, we were huge Southern Rock fans especially Skynyrd.
So while I was in the Marines, I turned 18 (legal age for a tat) and promptly went down and got the Stars and Bars tattoo'd on my inner forearm. 
To me, it was a tribute to Southern Rock etc.
Now, when I go to the VA and have to give blood the nurses are frequently African American so when I lay my arm down, that big ol' Stars and Bars is staring them in the face and I usually get that look followed by them just ramming that needle in and making me pay for it. 
Fortunately, now that they know me they cut me some slack and amazingly there is no pain involved any more.


----------



## Israel

waltl1 said:


> funny story -
> although i grew up in the north, we were huge southern rock fans especially skynyrd.
> So while i was in the marines, i turned 18 (legal age for a tat) and promptly went down and got the stars and bars tattoo'd on my inner forearm.
> To me, it was a tribute to southern rock etc.
> Now, when i go to the va and have to give blood the nurses are frequently african american so when i lay my arm down, that big ol' stars and bars is staring them in the face and i usually get that look followed by them just ramming that needle in and making me pay for it. :d
> fortunately, now that they know me they cut me some slack and amazingly there is no pain involved any more.


lol...


----------



## gordon 2

There is something timeless about this composition--to me.


----------



## gordon 2

This tends to get me every time I hear it...  Memories and visions of the future just come rushing in.


----------



## red neck richie

Walt some of my favorite bands are Ratt, Motley Crue, Def leppard, Ozzy, Judas Priest, Guns and Roses to name a few. I'm a headbanger from wayback, a big fan of 80s Rock. But as far as music that moves me spiritually I'm a fan of Jeremy camp. My condolences on the loss of your friend. I can relate I sometimes struggle with organized Religion myself.


----------



## red neck richie

Collective Soul is awesome as well.


----------



## WaltL1

Israel said:


> I admit I am enamored of the whole of it. I'd never even heard of it till a few years ago when the same daughter who wrote this:https://chaossection.com/2012/12/17/two-faced-jesus/
> 
> had posted a comment on FB about this song. I checked it out. Yeah, once in a lifetime the whole of what a man drifts through life believing is his...constitutes his life...is made somehow aware the shallows he may drift through till the end, are not all there is.


Just wanted you to know that I took the time to read your daughters writing. Twice.
And I think I will leave it at that.


----------



## Israel

WaltL1 said:


> Just wanted you to know that I took the time to read your daughters writing. Twice.
> And I think I will leave it at that.


She asks a very interesting question at the end...


----------



## welderguy

Israel said:


> She asks a very interesting question at the end...



I also read her post, and your reply. I very much appreciated the raw honesty in both of them. And as I looked on each one's brokeness, I also reflected on my own similar brokenness. I was reminded then of the potter's house(Jer.18), and the re-making of the marred vessels.

In this I found great hope for all brokeness.

P.S. (this life is not all there is...)


----------



## 660griz

welderguy said:


> I also read her post, and your reply. I very much appreciated the raw honesty in both of them. And as I looked on each one's brokeness, I also reflected on my own similar brokenness. I was reminded then of the potter's house(Jer.18), and the re-making of the marred vessels.
> 
> In this I found great hope for all brokeness.
> 
> P.S. (this life is not all there is...)



You and Israel sure know how to harsh a buzz.


----------



## 660griz

WaltL1 said:


> AWESOME song! In fact one of my favorites.



Love that song. The harmony part is awesome. Makes the hair in my ears stand up.


----------



## WaltL1

red neck richie said:


> Walt some of my favorite bands are Ratt, Motley Crue, Def leppard, Ozzy, Judas Priest, Guns and Roses to name a few. I'm a headbanger from wayback, a big fan of 80s Rock. But as far as music that moves me spiritually I'm a fan of Jeremy camp. My condolences on the loss of your friend. I can relate I sometimes struggle with organized Religion myself.


Thanks Richie.
And yup those are definitely some head banger bands.
Ozzy? Oh boy you are in trouble 
I saw him with Black Sabbath a couple of times in like '77 - '78 before they gave him the boot and he went out on his own. 

I struggled with organized religion too.
Its what led me to be what I am today - Agnostic.


----------



## WaltL1

gordon 2 said:


> There is something timeless about this composition--to me.


This one has me stumped! What band is that?


----------



## NCHillbilly

If this song doesn't make you feel something, you are already dead.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Nothing more literally spiritual than this to me, I don't think.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Can't listen to this without it affecting me with a few goosebumps


----------



## NCHillbilly

I find this one to be interesting. Recorded out in the jungle somewhere at night. Takes it awhile to get going, but it's strangely hypnotic.


----------



## welderguy

660griz said:


> You and Israel sure know how to harsh a buzz.



Lol
No "harshing" intended. Just thought someone should pause a minute to help another whose buzz might be wearing off. (I hate when that happens)

Buzz on.


----------



## gordon 2

WaltL1 said:


> This one has me stumped! What band is that?



Booker T and the MGs. ( Time is Tight was the name of the previous arrangement. Might know this one Green Onions


----------



## WaltL1

gordon 2 said:


> Booker T and the MGs. ( Time is Tight was the name of the previous arrangement. Might know this one Green Onions


This one I recognized in the first 3 notes!
Wasn't that a game show? "I can name that tune in ___ notes"....


----------



## WaltL1

NCHillbilly said:


> Nothing more literally spiritual than this to me, I don't think.


This one did more for me than $500 worth of my high blood pressure medication does.
The backwards Hendrix reminded me of uhhhhhh a few trips I took when I was younger 

You have a very eclectic taste in music!


----------



## WaltL1

660griz said:


> Love that song. The harmony part is awesome. Makes the hair in my ears stand up.


Yep not a lot of bands can harmonize like that.
Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young was another.


----------



## gordon 2

This be the last one.


----------



## WaltL1

gordon 2 said:


> This be the last one.


If you like Bluegrass you might like this one. I dated the banjo picker's sister for a couple years. The mandolin player was the Mayor of the town. This is at Bellamy Hardware store in Tennessee. Hammers and nails in the front and Bluegrass in the back! Very fun place.


And Thanks for participating!


----------



## gordon 2

WaltL1 said:


> If you like Bluegrass you might like this one. I dated the banjo picker's sister for a couple years. The mandolin player was the Mayor of the town. This is at Bellamy Hardware store in Tennessee. Hammers and nails in the front and Bluegrass in the back! Very fun place.
> 
> 
> And Thanks for participating![/QUOTe
> ----------------------------------------------------
> Nice!


----------



## Artfuldodger

I always feel better after watching this from James Last;


----------



## Israel

660griz said:


> You and Israel sure know how to harsh a buzz.


Now that's funny right there...no matter who you are.
Anyway, in hope and hopes that what might be plain, that blessings come sometimes in what were once seen as oddest of ways ( a rock thrown can be such a help, ask Stephen) here's another from a guy I hadn't heard of till my daughter gave me a two disc set on a visit down here from NY. I used to play the fire out of it when sitting in my ice cream truck, and really came to like this in particular:


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## 660griz

This just makes me happy. Brings back memories of huge headphones and 8 tracks.


----------



## WaltL1

660griz said:


> This just makes me happy. Brings back memories of huge headphones and 8 tracks.


I can picture you now Griz


----------



## 660griz

Shoot yea. Bell bottoms and my hair parted down the middle and feathered. I don't really miss hair though. It was a pain.


----------



## WaltL1

660griz said:


> Shoot yea. Bell bottoms and my hair parted down the middle and feathered. I don't really miss hair though. It was a pain.


I had the Greg Allman look -


However the Marines trimmed it up a bit for me


----------



## 660griz

Yea. Air Force trimmed mine too. Felt the pillow for the first time.
I think an appropriate Greg Allman song for this site...


----------



## gemcgrew

660griz said:


> This just makes me happy. Brings back memories of huge headphones and 8 tracks.



I still have the 70's headphones!


----------



## Israel

OK...who else had a Nehru jacket?


----------



## red neck richie

WaltL1 said:


> I had the Greg Allman look -
> 
> 
> However the Marines trimmed it up a bit for me



I had a mullet parachute pants a concert t-shirt with a blue jean jacket and an 86 Camaro. I was cool or so I thought. Reminds me of Billy Madison.


----------



## WaltL1

red neck richie said:


> I had a mullet parachute pants a concert t-shirt with a blue jean jacket and an 86 Camaro. I was cool or so I thought. Reminds me of Billy Madison.


I'm not going to be able to sleep tonight with that vision in my head


----------



## WaltL1

660griz said:


> Yea. Air Force trimmed mine too. Felt the pillow for the first time.


I didn't know you were a zoomie.  
Thanks for serving!


----------



## Israel

Hurricane watches on the barrack's roof at Keesler.


----------



## WaltL1

Israel said:


> Hurricane watches on the barrack's roof at Keesler.


Geeeeez, I'm surrounded by zoomies!
I'm going to need another belt for my '60.
Thanks for serving Israel


----------



## 660griz

WaltL1 said:


> I didn't know you were a zoomie.
> Thanks for serving!



Thank you too.

Those were some of the best years of my life. I owe a lot of what I am now to my service.


----------



## Israel

I appreciate your kind words...maybe sometime we could talk more about those things.


----------



## Artfuldodger




----------



## WaltL1

Derek has come a long way -


----------



## Artfuldodger

I don't know this family but I like the way it shows their outdoor vacation ventures. There's something about a family that eats this many Smores;


----------



## WaltL1

Artfuldodger said:


> I don't know this family but I like the way it shows their outdoor vacation ventures. There's something about a family that eats this many Smores;


They have a lot of great memories packed into this vid.
Very nice to see.


----------



## Israel

This touches me in a place impossible to explain. Which I am pretty sure is not uncommon amongst the things that speak deeply to us.


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1

Israel said:


> This touches me in a place impossible to explain. Which I am pretty sure is not uncommon amongst the things that speak deeply to us.



Very powerful.


----------



## gordon 2

A bit too long for air play, however this has always lifted my heals so as to straiten my spine.


----------



## Israel

WaltL1 said:


>




That is some choice.
A woman once told a man, "Sir, I perceivest thou art a prophet..."


----------



## WaltL1

Israel said:


> That is some choice.
> A woman once told a man, "Sir, I perceivest thou art a prophet..."


I think Johnny's old, gravely voice lends itself perfectly to this type of "religious" music.
I don't have to believe its true to appreciate the music 
<div style="position:relative;height:0;padding-bottom:75.0%"></div>


----------



## JB0704

Great thread


----------



## JB0704

This is the song I used to sing to my boy when he wuz a baby.........countless hours walkin up n down the hall with him singing this old tune, I wasn't much for lulabuys, I guess


----------



## JB0704

This is one of my favorite songs, not this particular version......but this version is the best to watch.....


----------



## 660griz

JB0704 said:


> but this version is the best to watch.....



Yes, yes it was. No sound needed.


----------



## Artfuldodger

The guitar was too big for the composition. A uke would be better.


----------



## red neck richie

I guess I have an old soul but I love this old music.


----------



## Artfuldodger




----------



## WaltL1

So I'm a big fan of Leon Russell and came across this one for the believer crowd. And those who like Leon Russell.


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## Israel

Yes. Leon also "Mad Dogs and Englishmen" tour.


----------



## WaltL1

Israel said:


> Yes. Leon also "Mad Dogs and Englishmen" tour.


Mr. Joe Cocker! An all time favorite. Ive been to more Joe Cocker shows than any other band Ive seen..
Heres one from the Mad Dogs and Englishmen tour with Leon on the guitar. And note Leon's shirt


----------



## Artfuldodger

I remember watching the "Mad Dogs and Englishmen" tour.
Speaking of Leon there are some interesting videos from Willies' picnics. Leon looks quite wasted at some of the picnics.

Ya'll remember Hank Wilson;


----------



## WaltL1

> red neck richie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have an old soul but I love this old music
> 
> 
> 
> Its interesting what music fires off our little brain receptors.
> For instance, the Leon Russell doing Jesus Will Take Me Home I posted above causes all that old religious indoctrination I have in me to come welling up to the surface and I have to cram it back it down and put it back in its place.
> Its frightening
Click to expand...


----------



## red neck richie

WaltL1 said:


> Its interesting what music fires off our little brain receptors.
> For instance, the Leon Russell doing Jesus Will Take Me Home I posted above causes all that old religious indoctrination I have in me to come welling up to the surface and I have to cram it back it down and put it back in its place.
> Its frightening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go with the feeling Brother. What's the harm. Maybe it wasn't an indoctrination after all.
Click to expand...


----------



## red neck richie

red neck richie said:


> WaltL1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go with the feeling Brother. What's the harm. Maybe it wasn't an indoctrination after all.
Click to expand...


----------



## Israel

Some of us remain in rehab...having required an intervention from indoctrinations.
And some simply no longer have the strength to play along with well dressed men who make up words to stand on stages...pounding pulpits.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcn6v7IaIfA


----------



## WaltL1

Ive been listening to some Tina Guo lately.
The cello aint what it used to be.
<div style="position:relative;height:0;padding-bottom:56.25%"></div>


----------



## WaltL1

An oldie but goodie


----------



## red neck richie

WaltL1 said:


> So instead of debating the usual, I thought this might be interesting.......
> How about we all post some of our favorite music? Not just a song that you like but the music that gives you what some may describe as a "religious experience",  the kind of music that moves your "soul".
> Often you can learn alot about a person by the music that moves them. Maybe even some of you folks that read along in here but rarely, if ever, post will participate.
> If possible, please try to post a video as opposed to the names of a group or song.
> Anybody interested? I'll start out....



Walt. Don't know how I missed this?


----------



## WaltL1

red neck richie said:


> Walt. Don't know how I missed this?


Great song. I listen to Dylan a lot. One of my favorites -


----------



## oldfella1962

WaltL1 said:


> I didn't know you were a zoomie.
> Thanks for serving!



me too! I was AF 1980-1984 and ARMY 1988-2006. 
I get a kick out of when Army guys call the AF "The Chair Force".   both branches are easier or harder than the other depending on your job specialty and other factors. All part of the same team if you ask me.


----------



## WaltL1

oldfella1962 said:


> me too! I was AF 1980-1984 and ARMY 1988-2006.
> I get a kick out of when Army guys call the AF "The Chair Force".   both branches are easier or harder than the other depending on your job specialty and other factors. All part of the same team if you ask me.


Thank You sir!


----------



## WaltL1

Some early Dylan.
Considering this was 1964 the times were definitely going to be a changin'.


----------



## gordon 2




----------



## hobbs27




----------



## WaltL1

hobbs27 said:


>


Awesome.
Isn't that Willie Dixon on the bass at :21 ?
He could thump it!


----------



## WaltL1

The Spoon Lady


----------



## Artfuldodger

Abby is awesome on those spoons. This song here made me feel good;


----------



## Artfuldodger

Back in the 60's, which was a decade before me, there were a lot of garage bands in Georgia and other states in the South.
These two were from Alabama. The Candy men eventually morphed into the Atlanta Rhythm Section.


I like this version better. It's a bit more bluesy. Not the same James Gang with Joe Walsh;


----------



## WaltL1

Beautiful belief


----------



## WaltL1

The Reverend


----------



## atlashunter

WaltL1 said:


> The Spoon Lady



That's what I call a one man band.


----------



## WaltL1

atlashunter said:


> That's what I call a one man band.


Yeah really.
I would like to talk to the Spoon Lady. Based on what appear to be those home made/jail house tats on her arms and legs she might have an interesting story to tell.


----------



## WaltL1

Yes 'suh


----------



## WaltL1

Anybody listen to Blackberry Smoke?


----------



## Artfuldodger




----------



## Israel

Every so often I go back and watch/listen to this fellow for the joy he has in his instrument.





I love the dimple he betrays at the end.


----------



## hummerpoo

WaltL1 said:


> Yeah really.
> I would like to talk to the Spoon Lady. Based on what appear to be those home made/jail house tats on her arms and legs she might have an interesting story to tell.



https://youtu.be/IOjOz8DftuE


----------



## WaltL1

hummerpoo said:


> https://youtu.be/IOjOz8DftuE


Thank You hp!
"Interestingly tragic" comes to mind.
Can't help but wonder about the lives of those 4 kids.


----------



## WaltL1

Fortunately we sometimes learn...... eventually


----------



## WaltL1

Bonnie


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## Artfuldodger




----------



## Artfuldodger




----------



## WaltL1

Good tunes Art. I haven't listened to any OMD in a long time.
Keeping with your "chicken" theme from above -


----------



## Artfuldodger

WaltL1 said:


> Good tunes Art. I haven't listened to any OMD in a long time.
> Keeping with your "chicken" theme from above -



Pretty good. I think I know why they are "High" rollers!


----------



## Artfuldodger




----------



## WaltL1

Cant believe I haven't posted any Stevie Ray until now. Was fortunate enough to see the last show he played here, at the what was then Lake Wood Amphitheater, before his death.


----------



## Israel

Maybe I'm amazed at the way you love me all the time
Maybe I'm afraid of the way I love you
Maybe I'm amazed at the the way you pulled me out of time
And hung me on a line
Maybe I'm amazed at the way I really need you
Maybe I'm a man and maybe I'm a lonely man
Who's in the middle of something
That he doesn't really understand


----------



## WaltL1

He really had a beautiful voice.


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## Artfuldodger

I like Israel's version of Somewhere Over the Rainbow. Back in the 1959 when Hawaii became a state, people were big into their music. That is where the steel guitar came from. Slack key tuning is from there as well. Not sure exactly what came from there or what was brought there from the Portuguese cowboys even before 1959.


----------



## Artfuldodger

I found this so it goes back to at least 1927, the predecessor to the lap steel and Dobro that is. Sounds beautiful.


----------



## Artfuldodger

And then the steel guitar became the first guitar to be electrified. 
1931 or 32. Sleepwalk is probably the most well know steel guitar instrumental;


----------



## WaltL1

Interesting stuff Art. That guitar made in '27 has an incredible sound. Very different.


----------



## Artfuldodger




----------



## WaltL1

Art you have created a monster 
Since your post above of the Weissenborn guitar, I have been obsessed. Listening to everything I can find. That sound really has got me.
Its 3:30 am and Im listenng to -


----------



## Artfuldodger

Yeah I listen to some more last night myself. Not til 3:30 though.
I got in to Dobros and Lap Steel music years ago. Slide guitar too.
The Weissenborn sounds more pure and less metallic than the resophonic(Dobro).  David Gilmour plays a Weissenborn sometimes. I think Jerry Douglas too. He said he didn't play the lap steel because he thought it might mess up his Dobro playing.
Bob Brozman is pretty good on the Weissenborn. I discovered this guy last night;


----------



## WaltL1

Amazing craftsmanship.
I'm reading that the hollow neck plays a significant role in the sound of the Weissenborn.


----------



## red neck richie

A little unorthodox but its the truth. Ask my wife she told me this should be my theme song. 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=0PMh-pvAJlo&usg=AOvVaw1enJzPhyvL4zN8KSDbRDOZ


----------



## WaltL1

We haven't posted any music for a while....


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## Israel

sweet. When you discover God does indeed want you high...just way higher than feels safe, then...you begin to know you are.


And said, Behold, I see the heavens opened, and the Son of man standing on the right hand of God.

You're alive where one man is alive...and another man...can't be.






It may make you dance and sing...and even speak in what is to other men complete gibberish. It's OK...God can teach restraint...(and does)...that others not get bumped beyond repair in your exuberance.  

If we are "out of our mind," as some say, it is for God; if we are in our right mind, it is for you.

Boom! shaka laka laka, Boom! shaka laka laka

After this I looked, and, behold, a door was opened in heaven: and the first voice which I heard was as it were of a trumpet talking with me; which said, Come up hither


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## red neck richie

Walt, This is a great soulful song for you indoctrinated. Maybe it will move your spirit.


----------



## Israel

WaltL1 said:


>




Aha! Wonderful...thanks.


----------



## WaltL1

Israel said:


> Aha! Wonderful...thanks.


"Rock & Roll" as an infant


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1

red neck richie said:


> Walt, This is a great soulful song for you indoctrinated. Maybe it will move your spirit.


"Broken halos that used to shine"?
I see what you did there 
I liked it. Definitely more soul than country.
I don't like this new fangled country. Only country I listen to is stuff like -


----------



## j_seph




----------



## Israel

WaltL1 said:


>


Ahhh, again!!


----------



## Israel

"nobody seemed to know me..."


----------



## Israel




----------



## WaltL1

So which one fits "Rejoice in the Lord"?  
re·joice
[rÉ™Ëˆjois]
VERB
feel or show great joy or delight.

OR....


----------



## Israel

That's a funny question Walt.
"Which is rejoicing?"
I wake up at odd times. The other morning I woke about 3:30 and had some bit of time before the household wakes up and I get ready for work.

Later, my wife awoke...we spoke briefly about some things real and precious to us, and then I began to speak to her from the bedroom, getting my scrubs as she poured her coffee in the kitchen. In the midst of speaking of certain things I was overcome and choked with a weeping and sobbing like a three year old.

After keeping her silence for several moments, my wife said "I see someone had a good time this morning" 

I can't begin to explain how such a scene is known as joy...but I knew, my wife surely knew and I am too convinced of the presence of another to not regard above all, His knowing. Something real can...and does happen between people, and to people, that is palpable to a degree inexplicable. 

There is weeping for joy, I have surely known dancing and leaping in it, and I have also known the joy of a steadfast peace in a knowing...that is beyond me.

I don't speak of these things convinced that _of them_ you do not know, or are in any way bettered by my relating of them. But, I would also be remiss to not say...you help me, yourself...in knowing the freedom of joy...to be what it must be...whenever it is made too obvious to deny. 
And I am convinced more each day this "thing" given to take its place in our midst is not to be ever less than always known as present. I am thankful for every reminder. And everyone who is.


----------



## WaltL1

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## WaltL1

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## WaltL1

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## atlashunter

WaltL1 said:


> So which one fits "Rejoice in the Lord"?
> re·joice
> [rÉ™Ëˆjois]
> VERB
> feel or show great joy or delight.
> Click to expand...


That second one is the dance you get when you try to get a straight answer about prayer studies showing no results from prayer. Nothing but shuckin’ and jivin’.


----------



## ambush80

WaltL1 said:


> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> 
> 
> " frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>




Atlashunter broke the interwebs.....


----------



## atlashunter

ambush80 said:


> Atlashunter broke the interwebs.....



Hate it when that happens!


----------



## GAGE

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## GAGE

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## WaltL1

Thanx for participating GAGE..
Post up some more.


----------



## WaltL1

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## GAGE

Just pulling several off my youtube favorites playlist.
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## GAGE

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Would have been awesome to be part of this live experience!


----------



## GAGE

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## GAGE

Another that needs to be played a little louder, and the additional words starting at 6:48 are amazing!

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## matt79brown

It's late. I would check my stocks but this is more interesting. By the way, I started reading one of Isreal's post today, but I just stopped and read all 66 books of the bible instead. It was faster. Hehehehehehe.........


----------



## WaltL1

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## atlashunter

matt79brown said:


> It's late. I would check my stocks but this is more interesting. By the way, I started reading one of Isreal's post today, but I just stopped and read all 66 books of the bible instead. It was faster. Hehehehehehe.........


----------



## WaltL1

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Israel

matt79brown said:


> It's late. I would check my stocks but this is more interesting. By the way, I started reading one of Isreal's post today, but I just stopped and read all 66 books of the bible instead. It was faster. Hehehehehehe.........


OK... 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## WaltL1

I see what you did there Israel


----------



## matt79brown




----------



## Artfuldodger

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Artfuldodger

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Artfuldodger

The Jimi connection;

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## 660griz

Yall have certainly posted some classics. I got a new home audio system a while back. While searching for music to test the speakers, I stumbled upon this song. 





And these guys are pretty awesome. Even if they are 'Acapulco'.


----------



## Artfuldodger

I could see where that Long After You're Gone being a good test song for speakers. 
It's amazing the quality difference between songs and CD's between artist. 
I've got a set of homemade open baffles with Fostex drivers and a store bought set of Bowers and Wilkins in the living room. Just two speakers, left and right plus a sub for my open baffles.
They really shine on female jazz and acoustic music. Not so much for rock-n-roll. 
Some CD's sound so bad that I don't even listen to them on my open baffles.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes




----------



## matt79brown




----------



## WaltL1

matt79brown said:


>


I liked that. Thanks for posting it.
I really like acoustic stuff. Gets back to the basics. Couple of dudes, couple of guitars and that's it.
By the way, that was a good post you had in the Turkey forum.


----------



## 660griz

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


Peter Gabriel has some good speaker test stuff too. 
Good stuff.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I have  been listening to this quite a bit lately.  

<iframe width="854" height="480" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## 660griz

Artfuldodger said:


> I could see where that Long After You're Gone being a good test song for speakers.
> It's amazing the quality difference between songs and CD's between artist.
> I've got a set of homemade open baffles with Fostex drivers and a store bought set of Bowers and Wilkins in the living room. Just two speakers, left and right plus a sub for my open baffles.
> They really shine on female jazz and acoustic music. Not so much for rock-n-roll.
> Some CD's sound so bad that I don't even listen to them on my open baffles.


Guess there is a downsize to hearing everything.  I don't think my room acoustics would lend well to open baffles unless I had some measurement equipment and did more math on crossovers till my head exploded. I do tend to overthink things though. 
I have pretty inexpensive speakers. (4) Elac B6 bookshelf speakers, Elac center channel, Elac sub and (2) cheap Pioneer towers that I just can't bring myself to disconnect. They don't sound too bad though. 
For the price, hard to beat those B6s.


----------



## WaltL1

NE GA Pappy said:


> I have  been listening to this quite a bit lately.
> 
> <iframe width="854" height="480" src="
> 
> 
> 
> " frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


They seem to be pretty popular with you guys. Ive seen a number of vids here with the long beard dude. They do good music.


----------



## hopper




----------



## hopper




----------



## Israel

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## hobbs27

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## redwards

"Old Church Choir" ...A favorite of mine...Zach Williams....with assistance to/from Spalding County Sherrif's office.


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## Artfuldodger

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## WaltL1

RIP Aretha
I used to take a lot of good natured ribbing from my rock & roll friends for my Aretha album/cassette collection but man that woman sang with true soul.


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## strothershwacker




----------



## strothershwacker




----------



## WaltL1

A couple of you will remember.....


----------



## strothershwacker

WaltL1 said:


> A couple of you will remember.....


Yes I remember. Unfortunately. Been trying to forget it for years. Can't even drink it away.


----------



## WaltL1

Old party favorite -


----------



## WaltL1

strothershwacker said:


> Yes I remember. Unfortunately. Been trying to forget it for years. Can't even drink it away.



Definitely horrifying.


----------



## strothershwacker




----------



## Israel




----------



## Israel

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## Brother David

Sorry if it's a repeat .


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## Artfuldodger

WaltL1 said:


>



I love the Weissenborn, nice duet.


----------



## Artfuldodger

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Artfuldodger

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ambush80

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ambush80

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Artfuldodger

ambush80 said:


> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> 
> 
> " frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Very creative!


----------



## Artfuldodger

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Artfuldodger

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Madman




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1

This one makes me smile..


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## AceyFlyer

I love this thread. I come home after working hard all day and find peace here (strange I know). My plan is to go back and watch every one of these videos. Also it’s comforting to know that I am not alone amongst folks who read the Bible for years and find that if you really study it, it’s kinda of confusing. I can’t tell my pastor that. 
Here’s some great GA music by Drivin N Cryin


----------



## WaltL1

AceyFlyer said:


> I love this thread. I come home after working hard all day and find peace here (strange I know). My plan is to go back and watch every one of these videos. Also it’s comforting to know that I am not alone amongst folks who read the Bible for years and find that if you really study it, it’s kinda of confusing. I can’t tell my pastor that.
> Here’s some great GA music by Drivin N Cryin


Thanks for participating 
Post up some more!


----------



## WaltL1

You go girl....


----------



## Artfuldodger

AceyFlyer said:


> I love this thread. I come home after working hard all day and find peace here (strange I know). My plan is to go back and watch every one of these videos. Also it’s comforting to know that I am not alone amongst folks who read the Bible for years and find that if you really study it, it’s kinda of confusing. I can’t tell my pastor that.
> Here’s some great GA music by Drivin N Cryin



Really good band, who is the guitar player wearing the scarf and the girl singer?
I've always like Straight to ___, and Fly Me Courageous. I also like Kenney's MacDougal Blues album as well.


----------



## Artfuldodger

WaltL1 said:


> You go girl....



Very good, reminds me of The Reverend Peyton's Big ____ Band song "Clap Your Hands"


----------



## Artfuldodger

I've always thought this song was sad as it shows a side to addiction:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Israel

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## gemcgrew




----------



## Artfuldodger

gemcgrew said:


>




When I think of floods the one at the Toccoa Falls College always pops in my head. Even through the devastation, their faith remained firm.
Of course we've had some other floods in Georgia that were bad. The Atlanta Flood of 2009 and the flood of 1994 come to mind.

If one has never read the book "Dam Break in Georgia" about the Toccoa flood, one needs to read it.

https://www.amazon.com/Dam-Break-Georgia-Sadness-Horizon/dp/0889650233


Interesting song.


----------



## welderguy

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## Artfuldodger

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## gemcgrew

One of my all-time favorites...


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## ambush80

WaltL1 said:


>



Squeaky clean!!


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## Madman

WaltL1 said:


>


Tina loves to play that cello.  Good music.


----------



## bullethead

Talented Individuals to an entirely different level.


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## Israel




----------



## StriperAddict

Love me some BB and his axe Lucille, one of my favs.


----------



## ambush80




----------



## Israel

ambush80 said:


>




I thought that lil girl was gunna boil all the water off'n the planet...who knows how hot the burning heart glows? 

But maybe it woulda been the dunker?


----------



## Israel




----------



## gordon 2




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1

jollyroger said:


> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> 
> 
> " frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Relaxing stuff


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## gemcgrew




----------



## gemcgrew

WaltL1 said:


>


Nice!


----------



## gemcgrew




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## Israel




----------



## Israel




----------



## Ruger#3

Lots of folks took the wrong path.


----------



## Ruger#3

MY roots are in the mountains


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## gemcgrew




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## gemcgrew




----------



## WaltL1

gemcgrew said:


>


"I slung some lead upside his head" 
Awesome song.


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## gemcgrew

Had family over yesterday for some good food, games and music. Tad(harmonica) knows his way around the guitar as well.


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1

Some great blues


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## Israel




----------



## Israel




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## Israel

WaltL1 said:


>


wow!

Thanks. I used to watch Justified, never knew.


----------



## Israel




----------



## WaltL1

Israel said:


> wow!
> 
> Thanks. I used to watch Justified, never knew.


Educate me Israel. I don't know the connection.
I never saw Justified but I know it was a really popular series.


----------



## Israel

Gangstagrass did the theme..never knew. Evidently Elmore Leonard had a great affection for their music.


----------



## Ruger#3

Israel said:


> wow!
> 
> Thanks. I used to watch Justified, never knew.



Spent my early childhood in the country Justified depicted. Tough life but a great place as a kid.


----------



## WaltL1

Israel said:


> Gangstagrass did the theme..never knew. Evidently Elmore leonard had a great affection for their music.


Wow. Interesting!
Im a Gangstagrass "newbie". Came across them and it caught my interest because of the polar oppisite types of music melded together.
I normally DESPISE "rap" but some how this really works for me. I like them.


----------



## Ruger#3

Some real talent came out of those hollers.


----------



## Israel

WaltL1 said:


> Wow. Interesting!
> Im a Gangstagrass "newbie". Came across them and it caught my interest because of the polar oppisite types of music melded together.
> I normally DESPISE "rap" but some how this really works for me. I like them.


Walt, I'll delete if unwanted...just a small taste...


----------



## WaltL1

Israel said:


> Walt, I'll delete if unwanted...just a small taste...


Mr. Sheriff was pretty quick on the draw


----------



## WaltL1

jollyroger said:


> That harmony!!


Like x 10 
Easily in my top 3 of bands that "tickle my soul".


----------



## WaltL1

Israel said:


>


Made me think of a "Hebrew Bob Marley".
I just read a bit about this dude. Interesting story.
That's what I really enjoy about this. Ive been exposed to a number of types of music/artists that I never would have.


----------



## WaltL1

Ruger#3 said:


> Spent my early childhood in the country Justified depicted. Tough life but a great place as a kid.


That's one job I will readily admit I wouldn't last 10 minutes doing.
Claustrophobia kicks in just watching this video.


----------



## Israel




----------



## Israel

I used to wonder "Could I have ever been anyone other than me?"

Then I saw me...and realized...I'm already somebody else. 

We just having phantom pains is all.


----------



## WaltL1

Israel said:


>


Ha!


----------



## Israel

"I can't believe you would not like to be

would you like not to be..."


----------



## WaltL1

jollyroger said:


> Sorry one more..


Good stuff!


----------



## gemcgrew




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1

jollyroger said:


> Right back at ya Walt


This was great with my morning coffee!


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## Israel

I forget (and am also lazy) did I post this already?


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## Israel

Too soon?


----------



## WaltL1

jollyroger said:


> This one has me tearing up just about every time I hear it.
> 
> Love me some Welch and Rawlings.


I saw Gillian about 25 years ago in some small venue in downtown Atlanta before she had really made it yet. I cant remember where I was but I remember I really enjoyed her show


----------



## WaltL1

Sister Rosetta rock'd it..


----------



## Israel




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## Israel




----------



## Israel




----------



## Israel




----------



## WaltL1

Israel said:


>


I love this vid.


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## Israel

probably already posted by me or someone...who cares? Maybe I'll post it again tomorrow...


----------



## Israel




----------



## WaltL1

Israel said:


> probably already posted by me or someone...who cares? Maybe I'll post it again tomorrow...


Yep I posted it way back when.
And if you post it 10 more times I'll watch it and enjoy it 10 more times!


----------



## Israel




----------



## Israel




----------



## Israel




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## Israel

WaltL1 said:


>


thanks brother.


----------



## WaltL1

Israel said:


> thanks brother.


Your welcome brother


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## Spotlite

WaltL1 said:


>


IMO, the version of that song by Elvis is probably the best version out there.


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## gordon 2




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## gordon 2

electric light orchestra roll over beethoven


----------



## gordon 2




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## Terminal Idiot

I love the Black Keys.


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## jollyroger

Groovy tune.

Has a Pretenders vibe a little bit.


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## gordon 2




----------



## Ruger#3

WaltL1 said:


>



Walt, saw him live at the Grand Ole Opry, really talented artist.


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1

Ruger#3 said:


> Walt, saw him live at the Grand Ole Opry, really talented artist.


Wow what a great place to see him!
I havent seen him live but its on my bucket list. He's doing a couple shows in South Carolina this year so a road trip may be in order.
One of my favorites -


----------



## Ruger#3

I was in Row 2 for this show. He was really good.


----------



## gordon 2

Happy Mother's Day all, but especially those new ones who have hand no time to themselves for some time. 

<iframe width="950" height="534" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## jollyroger




----------



## jollyroger

jollyroger said:


>



That organ solo!!


----------



## jollyroger

Seems appropriate for this thread.


----------



## gordon 2




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## jollyroger

Check out these guys' cover of Have A Cigar too, can't link it due to one little word, but it too is phenomenal.


----------



## Ruger#3




----------



## WaltL1

jollyroger said:


> Check out these guys' cover of Have A Cigar too, can't link it due to one little word, but it too is phenomenal.


Definitely some Pink Floyd/old school inspiration in their style.


----------



## ky55




----------



## Ruger#3




----------



## Ruger#3




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## Israel




----------



## gordon 2

<iframe width="950" height="541" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## gordon 2

<iframe width="950" height="541" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Israel




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## gordon 2




----------



## gemcgrew




----------



## Artfuldodger

Funny but some say this song is too religious, others say it's not religious enough. Maybe it's just spiritual.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Dale Ann Bradley is a five-time (2007, 2008, 2009, 2011, and 2012) Female Bluegrass Vocalist of the Year. Bradley was born in southeastern Kentucky. Her father was a coal-mining Primitive Baptist minister.


----------



## WaltL1

gemcgrew said:


>


Oh my.
God must have been feeling generous when he made her.


----------



## WaltL1

Artfuldodger said:


> Funny but some say this song is too religious, others say it's not religious enough. Maybe it's just spiritual.


Its kind of freaking me out listening to these kids do a Dead song


----------



## WaltL1

Emi does a good job with Sugaree by the Dead


----------



## WaltL1

Was at this Dead show. Hitchhiked 125 miles to get there. Dont remember alot of it but it was awesome


----------



## bullethead

I saw the Grateful Dead four times. I am not a fan but my wife is so I went along.
Three of those times I am positive that the entire band didn't even know they were there. I do not partake in any extra natural or artificial activities to enhance my experiences so that is probably why the extended jam sessions where not a single member was in sync with another and they all seemed like they were just playing whatever in all different musical time just did not sound good to me.
One time, in the Spectrum in Philly, they were outstanding and that concert ranks as one of the best bands that I have ever seen live.


----------



## WaltL1

bullethead said:


> I saw the Grateful Dead four times. I am not a fan but my wife is so I went along.
> Three of those times I am positive that the entire band didn't even know they were there. I do not partake in any extra natural or artificial activities to enhance my experiences so that is probably why the extended jam sessions where not a single member was in sync with another and they all seemed like they were just playing whatever in all different musical time just did not sound good to me.
> One time, in the Spectrum in Philly, they were outstanding and that concert ranks as one of the best bands that I have ever seen live.


I only saw them twice. Admittedly they were only mediocre musicians. It was mostly the whole atmosphere that was the biggest draw.


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## Ruger#3

WaltL1 said:


>



Work took me to Memphis often for years. I enjoyed his blues club, some real talent floated through that place.


----------



## WaltL1

Live at Sing Sing prison


----------



## bullethead

I saw Mammoth WVH open for GunsNRoses this past Saturday. Not quite worthy of the music in here but Slash did a Muddy Waters solo "Mannish Boy" and also played "Rumble" by Link Wray as the introduction to Welcome to the Jungle.
Both bands were great and Slash is very talented.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH

I love bluegrass gospel....   bluegrass is where I got my start with music.   Nothing like good ole outdoor acoustic music!

Near the Cross - The Petersens (LIVE) - YouTube


----------



## gordon 2




----------



## WaltL1

gordon 2 said:


>


Thats pretty slick.
I would lose that wing nut on the ground in a matter of minutes.


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## Israel




----------



## Israel




----------



## Artfuldodger

WaltL1 said:


> I only saw them twice. Admittedly they were only mediocre musicians. It was mostly the whole atmosphere that was the biggest draw.


I worked with man whose son was a Dead Head. He told his son he didn't see why anyone would want to see the same band in Atlanta and the see them again in another state next weekend. His son said it's the experience.

On a side note I never could get in to Dave Matthews. Friends told me I had to go to his concerts. I do know that long jams are better at concerts but if the band isn't any good, I still don't want to hear it.


----------



## Artfuldodger

I keep going down the rabbit hole on You tube watching European Rockabilly bands. Rockabilly has always been big in Britain and most of Europe. 
This number sounds more early 60's than Rockabilly;


----------



## WaltL1

Artfuldodger said:


> I keep going down the rabbit hole on You tube watching European Rockabilly bands. Rockabilly has always been big in Britain and most of Europe.
> This number sounds more early 60's than Rockabilly;


Ever listen to The Reverend? He's out of  Texas. Saw him at The Tabernacle in Atlanta.


----------



## Artfuldodger

WaltL1 said:


> Ever listen to The Reverend? He's out of  Texas. Saw him at The Tabernacle in Atlanta.


I have one cd by him. He sorta borders on psychobilly but I like some of that. I like a couple of The Cramps rockabilly songs.

I also like the more country sound of bands like Wayne Hancock, BR-549, Big Sandy, Eleven Hundred Springs.
Although sometimes Wayne Hancock sounds like he's trying to hard and sounds like a parody.


----------



## WaltL1

Artfuldodger said:


> I worked with man whose son was a Dead Head. He told his son he didn't see why anyone would want to see the same band in Atlanta and the see them again in another state next weekend. His son said it's the experience.
> 
> On a side note I never could get in to Dave Matthews. Friends told me I had to go to his concerts. I do know that long jams are better at concerts but if the band isn't any good, I still don't want to hear it.


Alot of stoned long haired hippie chicks and not a bra in sight.
What I imagine Heaven might be like


----------



## Artfuldodger




----------



## gawildlife




----------



## Artfuldodger

This song is how the beginning of your journey after death will be.


----------



## gawildlife




----------



## Israel

this guy's just too much fun...


----------



## Artfuldodger

T he title of the thread is something different; Les Claypool is the Hendrix or Angus Young of the bass guitar.


----------



## ky55




----------



## WaltL1

Artfuldodger said:


> T he title of the thread is something different; Les Claypool is the Hendrix or Angus Young of the bass guitar.


Thats definitely Something Different!


----------



## Artfuldodger

WaltL1 said:


> Thats definitely Something Different!


----------



## Artfuldodger

ky55 said:


>


OK, you outdid me, lol. Try as I may I can't get into Tom Waits. I once had his "Mule Variations" album.  I remember when his concerts would sell out fast. Sorta reminds me of Leon Redbone and Captain Beefheart.

I've seen him in a few movie roles. He's a pretty good actor.


----------



## Artfuldodger

I don't think I've ever heard this long album version. It's really psychedelic. Lot's of experimental sounds. I do think Joan Jett's version is just as good as Tommy James' radio version.


----------



## ky55

Artfuldodger said:


> OK, you outdid me, lol. Try as I may I can't get into Tom Waits. I once had his "Mule Variations" album.  I remember when his concerts would sell out fast. Sorta reminds me of Leon Redbone and Captain Beefheart.
> 
> I've seen him in a few movie roles. He's a pretty good actor.


 
Yeah I know what you mean about Tom. 
I like some of his stuff, but a lot of it is above my pay grade I guess.


----------



## ky55




----------



## ky55




----------



## ky55

Same song……


----------



## 660griz




----------



## ky55




----------



## ky55




----------



## ky55




----------



## Israel




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## gordon 2




----------



## WaltL1

RIP Meat Loaf


----------



## gemcgrew




----------



## gordon 2




----------



## gordon 2




----------



## Israel




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## bullethead




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## ky55




----------



## bullethead

Saw Sammy and The Circle Friday night in Atlantic City.
They Rocked.
But the something different part that impressed me was Sammy is 74 and can still hit the notes.


----------



## WaltL1

bullethead said:


> Saw Sammy and The Circle Friday night in Atlantic City.
> They Rocked.
> But the something different part that impressed me was Sammy is 74 and can still hit the notes.View attachment 1140829View attachment 1140830View attachment 1140831View attachment 1140832


Its amazing he is still breathing never mind still rockin.


----------



## bullethead

WaltL1 said:


> Its amazing he is still breathing never mind still rockin.


He has a few Tequila lines..might be the fountain of youth!


----------



## ky55

Happy St. Patty’s day!!


----------



## ky55




----------



## ky55




----------



## ky55




----------



## ky55




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## gemcgrew

ky55 said:


>


Awesome! Thanks for that one!


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## ky55




----------



## ky55




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## Madman




----------



## WaltL1

Madman said:


>


Beth Hart is one tough chick. She's definitely been around the block.


----------



## Madman

WaltL1 said:


> Beth Hart is one tough chick. She's definitely been around the block.


Started playing the piano at the age of 4


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## Israel




----------



## Israel




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## oldfella1962

WaltL1 said:


>



Yes, if music can be tied to spiritualism SRV would be the guy!  It's like he's on a whole different level than humans!


----------



## WaltL1

oldfella1962 said:


> Yes, if music can be tied to spiritualism SRV would be the guy!  It's like he's on a whole different level than humans!


Cant even imagine what level he would be playing on were he still alive. So glad I got to see him live.


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## oldfella1962

WaltL1 said:


>



I love her cover of Cat Stevens' "The First Cut is the Deepest". Her finest moment, IMHO.


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## Artfuldodger

RIP Luke Bell


----------



## gordon 2




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## oldfella1962

Artfuldodger said:


> RIP Luke Bell



Such a waste of talent to die so young.


----------



## WaltL1

oldfella1962 said:


> Such a waste of talent to die so young.


That fentanyl is some bad stuff.


----------



## oldfella1962

WaltL1 said:


> That fentanyl is some bad stuff.



No doubt! But Americans will ingest ANYTHING into their bodies in their quest for a recreational drug high. We are the largest market for anything dangerous or toxic - nothing is off the table.


----------



## ambush80

Everything this guy does is gold.


----------



## ambush80




----------



## ambush80




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## gemcgrew

I have never heard "Daylight Again" before.

Thanks Walt!


----------



## WaltL1

gemcgrew said:


> I have never heard "Daylight Again" before.
> 
> Thanks Walt!


  One of my favorites of theirs. Powerful song.


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## hopper




----------



## hopper

Staying in the same family as above


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## oldfella1962

Israel said:


> "The piano ain't got no wrong notes"
> Thelonious Monk


AWESOME! You can't beat Monk especially with that lineup of players. Charlie Rouse (sax for those of you not familiar with Monk) always fit in perfectly with Monk's style. Opening up the show with "Lulu's Back in Town"?
Great song, and the Fats Waller version (check it out on y tube) is a classic. 

"The piano ain't got no wrong notes" sums up Monk in a nutshell - no pun intended because of his failed mental health. Some musicians & critics thought Monk's playing was repetitive & limited, and that he played like he was wearing oven mitts. Fair points, but Monk had a "signature sound" nailed down, and you recognize his playing within seconds of hearing him. 
Nobody could use dissonance to the stunning effect that Monk could. 

And he's right - every single key on that piano is equal to every other key. They all serve their purpose. No matter what song you are playing, any key/note you hit is only one half-step from being "right" in the music theory sense. If Monk slams a three-note cluster of notes all 1/2 step apart one "right" note is in there - maybe even two of them depending on the scale!


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## ambush80




----------



## WaltL1

ambush80 said:


>


Well thats definitely something different.
Pretty cool.


----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## WaltL1




----------



## Ruger#3




----------



## Ruger#3




----------



## WaltL1

Ruger#3 said:


>


I really like Tyler's music.
He sure has changed his look these days -


----------



## Ruger#3

WaltL1 said:


> I really like Tyler's music.
> He sure has changed his look these days -


I like Tyler a lot, I think him and cocaine parted ways is what’s up there.


----------



## WaltL1

Ruger#3 said:


>


I posted this one up a year or two ago. Pretty moving song.
Lets me know I still have those religious strings in me.


----------



## WaltL1

Ruger#3 said:


> I like Tyler a lot, I think him and cocaine parted ways is what’s up there.


I hope thats true.


----------

